# Long 3



## ikenpo (Jun 3, 2002)

When I first learned this form I thought it was very boring. I think I was introduced to it with that kind of attitude and I adopted it. It wasn't until later that I could appreciate the value of the form.  

The questions I have are 1) at the end of destructive twins I noticed on Mr. Billings site he listed to...

5. With that left hand, grab them and pull them into a right reverse punch as you shift into a horsestance facing 10:30. 

6. Execute a right push-down block as you pull back slightly; execute a right reverse punch again to the attacker's solar plexus. 

7. Execute a right backfist to your attacker's face.

Here are my questions...is the grab after the spear hand to the eyes "new", I didn't learn that grab back in 80's, it seems like a logical move. Also, when you reverse punch at step 6 doesn't the opponent grab your hand? and does the "right push-down block" come out/or after a mini figure 8 that gets your hand free from that grab?

Finally, what are the main points to be taken out of this form?

Thanks, jb:asian:

p.s. This isn't picking on Mr. B's site, but he has nice enough to list the info so I'm using it for reference and as a learning tool. I am very grateful for this tool, as are many others I'm sure.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

the grab has been in for years..... just depends who you learn from.

Step 6 ...... no it is a seperate move.... a wrist   release.

Main Points to this form:

1.  How to use a horse stance as a transitional 
Point of Reference when moving from one side of a 
technique to another.

2.  Various attacks of the Web of Knowledge: 
      a.  Grabs:  single wrist     front
                  double wrist     front
                  off shoulder     front 
                  one shoulder   - side
                 two shoulders   - side  
      b.  Pushes: 2 hands          front 
      c.  Hugs:   arms free        rear 
          Holds:  Full Nelson    - rear
      d.  Locks:  double armlock - rear
          Chokes: two hand         front 

3. Various principles contained within the 
   Individual techniques. 

4. The ability to perform with equal agility on 
   either side of the body (right or left). 

5. The use of an ideal positioning of the body as 
   a Point of Reference which will enable you to 
   move rapidly, easily, and without hesitation. 

6.  The benefits of the use of BODY FUSION.

7.  The need for instantaneous action or reaction 
    that ignites and bursts from inside out with 
    repetitive succession. 

8.  The importance of HARNESSING THE FORCE.

9.  The employment of INTERCEPTING FORCES during 
    your defensive or offensive action.

10. The ability to observe and evaluate all 
    surroundings without concentrating on any one 
    specific area. 

11.  Viewing your particular predicament by taking 
     fleeting glances.  

12.  The use of SYMMETRICAL MOVEMENTS to develop 
     naturally flowing CORRESPONDING ANGLES in 
     both your basic and sequential movement. This 
     will ultimately lead to better balance in 
     your transitional moves.

13.  The correct manner and value of TWIRLING.

14.  The repetitive emphasis on ALIGNMENT to 
     insure the precise adjustment of your torso 
     and limbs so that they are arranged in
     direct line with each other for the purpose      of utilizing total body mass.

15.  Stresses the importance of ARTICULATION OF 
     MOTION.

16.  The proper use of COUNTER ROTATION, when 
     reversing the action and path of your torque, 
     or twirling in the opposite direction from a 
     previous twirling move.

17.  How to use GRAFTED TECHNIQUES.

18.  How to defend against simultaneous flank 
     attacks by two men.

19.  Others.......

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *get anything new?
> :asian: *



What is articulation of motion?

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

(1)  The combination of individual basics into a sequential flow of uninterrupted motion whereby each basic move remains "crisp" or sharp in its application.

(2) The extemporaneous use of basic combinations where, regardless of number, each move is delivered with clarity and precision..

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *(1)  The combination of individual basics into a sequential flow of uninterrupted motion whereby each basic move remains "crisp" or sharp in its application.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  What is the difference between technique, combinations and articulation of motion?

How do movements become extemporaneous in a form?

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 5, 2002)

Dennis,

Maybe you stressed, or having the chance to read it again, some areas I had not paid attention to.  My notes are probably similar to yours circa 1990, but the work you have continued since, your notes from travelling with and for Mr. Parker, is something I cannot ever get on my own.

I place new emphasis on:

*The need for instantaneous action or reaction that ignites and bursts from inside out with repetitive succession.*

I am not sure I know what you mean by "The importance of HARNESSING THE FORCE."  Then again maybe I do know.  Are you talking about a synergistic concept?  You know, Height, Width, Depth (Grav. Marriage, Rotation, Body Momentum) sychronized with correct Bracing Angles, Weapons, Targets, Angles of Entry, Angles of Incidence (to create the most devestating strike possible) and Body Fusion, while Borrowing Force to create a strike or technique that is greater than the sum of it's parts?  

And of course, Intercepting Forces is one of my favorite examples of Physical Physics in Kenpo.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2002)

mod note: this is a thinned down copy of a previous thread. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2005)

In Long 3, there is a short segment (after/end of Dominating Circles and prior to Parting Wings); I have seen different variations.  I also looked into Mr. Parker's Kenpo Forms Manual on Long 3 and what is described in that Manual for that specific segment is not like what I see out there shown by different Kenpo schools.  

May I ask how and why your school does this particular segment?

- Ceicei


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 20, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> In Long 3, there is a short segment (after/end of Dominating Circles and prior to Parting Wings); I have seen different variations. I also looked into Mr. Parker's Kenpo Forms Manual on Long 3 and what is described in that Manual for that specific segment is not like what I see out there shown by different Kenpo schools.
> 
> May I ask how and why your school does this particular segment?


 
I think you are referencing a set of hand isolations in this form. 
There are four releases taught in two 'short segment' in this form. 

The first set of releases is after the first technique, Destructive twins: 
* A rear hand punch to the opponents floating ribs.
* *Wrist Release 1* - imaging a direct grab to your wrist.
* * Turn your hand from palm down, to palm up. This rotation will place your hand above your opponents (get the upper hand). 
* * Break the grab toward 1:30 (against the opponents thumb)
* * Turn and slap (open hand) the opponents arm away in a circular motion.
* * Cut the circle and punch straight back at the opponents floating ribs.
* *Wrist Release 2* - imagine a direct grab to your wrist (again)
* * Break the grab toward 10:30 (against the opponents thumb), cocking your fist at your opposite shoulder.
* * Strike the opponents head with a back-fist.

These two releases are run on both sides, after each side of Destructive Twins. 

After the first side of Dominating Circles, we continue with the Wrist Releases; learning both sides at once, although, the releases can (and sometimes must) be run on one side only.

* *Wrist Release 3* - Both hands are down and in front. A direct grab center and low.
* * Break the grab toward 12:00, Twisting your wrist in and up (against the opponents thumbs)
* * Execute a verticle punches to the opponents face, with both hands.

After the second side of Dominating Circles, we repeat this wrist release, and add a fourth release. This last release is against a bear hug - arms free, grab.

** Release 4* - (taking place after the verticle punches - hands are up)
* * Reach accross your body with both hands, left under right.
* * Grab your oppenents thumbs, and pull outward, releasing the bear hug grasp.
* * Show the 'Thumb Grabs' with both palms forward, by your side, your thumbs trapping his. 

Move into Parting Wings ... hands and feet come together. 

I hope that is what you were asking about. Obviously, I am typing up this description on the fly, it is not copied from a notebook, so forgive anything that is unclear..... and ask any questions. 

Mike


----------

